# which is preferable for girls??? bank po or clerk??



## janu mary (Sep 18, 2014)

i'm a female candidate from kerala . I cleared ibps clerk 3 and posted as a clerk in a public sector bank. Now, i cleared sbi po. But my friends said that it is not a good job. Tensed job with frequent transfer.. what should i do? just leave this opportunity? or grab it?


----------



## icebags (Sep 18, 2014)

what u personally want ? heavier paycheck comes with heavier prices.


----------



## rj27 (Sep 19, 2014)

Dont go by your friends, period. It's not like a clerk is getting to sit idle while po being getting drowned in work. Being already in a public sector bank you would already have a idea about a po profile from your own bank colleagues.

The much higher paycheck and profile should be it, since you have worked hard for it and earned it. You shouldn't get nervous now and leave such opportunity. Instead think of your life in both job profile 10 years down the line. It's not like they keep transferring a PO every now and then.

Think and decide with a calm mind.


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 19, 2014)

janu mary said:


> i'm a female candidate from kerala . I cleared ibps clerk 3 and posted as a clerk in a public sector bank. Now, i cleared sbi po. But my friends said that it is not a good job. Tensed job with frequent transfer.. what should i do? just leave this opportunity? or grab it?



i'd totally take it. 

apart from the higher pay, i would have the chance to roam around in india. but thats just me. 

btw, clearing SBI PO is a great job. kudos on that!!
could you share some tips on how to prepare for the exam? im with a IT co. i intend to prepare by myself.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 19, 2014)

YOU CLEARED SBI PO and still waiting and thinking whether to take it or not. Just get it ASAP and you will never regret.


----------



## janu mary (Sep 20, 2014)

i go throug some of the discussin forums(eg: Why a probationary officer post at State Bank of India is a bankable asset - The Economic Times ) thats why i ask ur suggestions.. thank you for ur replies....


----------



## srkmish (Sep 20, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> i'd totally take it.
> 
> *apart from the higher pay, i would have the chance to roam around in india. but thats just me. *
> 
> ...



Dunno man, but think about it. Once you have wife and kids, moving will be an absolute pain in the ass. This is the main reason why most people don't prefer bank jobs.


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 20, 2014)

There is another perspective to this from her side though I am not sure if she has considered it. (I may be accused of gender bias too)

Marriage.

It is a thing boys generally do not pay much attention to. I too did not until I thought of marriage. I am a self employed professional who cannot transfer easily from one place to another without losing all the good will I have at my place. So I asked my new wife who was working in a nearby town (4 hours by car) to continue to work there until I could transfer myself over. But she refused saying that she wanted to be with me and left her job and just started working again here after 6 years.

There are a few relatives of mine who work in banks and LIC who have given up any promotion in their jobs just to be in the same town with family. 

It depends on your outlook. If a lower pay/rank but more stable life is what you want may be better to stay at your present post. If you want  to give up a little of this to achieve a lot of that then you must go for the better offer. 

Significant growth generally comes from movement alone.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 21, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> There is another perspective to this from her side though I am not sure if she has considered it. (I may be accused of gender bias too)
> 
> Marriage.
> 
> ...


DEEEEEP thought man


----------



## theterminator (Oct 6, 2014)

$hadow said:


> DEEEEEP thought man


He's right buddy. That's how we should think about other people's lives.
To OP: 
I am a PO in public sector bank, before that I was in clerical cadre in the same bank. I used to regret the lower salary & little remuneration that a clerk gets but now sometimes the workload gives thoughts that my old profile was better, atleast in clerical cadre you have:
1. Fixed working hours,
2. Not much responsibility,
3. Very less or no feasibility of transfers to far away places from your home,
All this leading to a stable life. Such a life will suit some people while some want to climb up. Also, the pay for PO is more than double in my bank (not SBI) than a clerk when you add allowances but I have met numerous Clerks/Cashiers who have immense banking knowledge but didn't go for promotion just to avoid responsibility or stable life was of higher priority to them.
We're being called on Sundays to clear backlogs of work while working till 9 pm (sometimes 10,10:30 pm) weekdays & 6-7 pm on saturday (saturday is half day for banks & for public it closes at 1pm) . You have to report at 9:45am sharp but forget about even thinking a closing time.
Our working hours are so f**ked up that while working in Eastern Uttar Pradesh on a saturday we're called for training in Ahmedabad on the coming Monday with no clue about it before. 
Although girls are given priority in urban branches or rural/semi-urban branches which are not remote but still it's tough. Ultimately, you have to decide whether you're strong enough to take on the challenges of living distant from your family. Recently there were some info circulating that women colleagues will be posted close to their husband's home or paternal/maternal homes (in case unmarried) .


----------



## $hadow (Oct 9, 2014)

theterminator said:


> He's right buddy. That's how we should think about other people's lives.
> To OP:
> I am a PO in public sector bank, before that I was in clerical cadre in the same bank. I used to regret the lower salary & little remuneration that a clerk gets but now sometimes the workload gives thoughts that my old profile was better, atleast in clerical cadre you have:
> 1. Fixed working hours,
> ...



Never thought about it but your experience should help OP a lot


----------



## mitraark (Oct 14, 2014)

Generally I'd deliver those "work-life balance" gyaan as well cracking SBI PO is a tremendous achievement, I'd say go for it, you can always quit later if you don't feel right.

Women get preferences in Banks regarding location and transfers,so you might not feel that burdened. Don't leave out on the opportunity, you are capable enough you can easily get back to your old job.


----------



## theterminator (Oct 17, 2014)

advisable not to join sbi po , be in clerical cadre & prepare for other exams ....you will regret being a po...life will become no less than HELL!! .....hell, there would be no life outside bank ....when you're working 12hrs with full accountability, responsibility on your head & still you're getting paid no more than a primary school teacher & the govt laughs at you when you demand salary hike then there's no point joining such an industry


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 18, 2014)

theterminator said:


> He's right buddy. That's how we should think about other people's lives.
> To OP:
> I am a PO in public sector bank, before that I was in clerical cadre in the same bank. I used to regret the lower salary & little remuneration that a clerk gets but now sometimes the workload gives thoughts that my old profile was better, atleast in clerical cadre you have:
> 1. Fixed working hours,
> ...



thanks!! provides a lot of insight. 

but i guess [MENTION=293976]janu mary[/MENTION] is gone


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 18, 2014)

Closed no response from op


----------

